# How's this stack?



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

After seeing Roxy's fancy little puppy poor Kala won't look like much But how is this stack? How does she look(minus the botched up hair right now)?


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I guess a picture would help


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

I have no idea, but looks good to me! hee hee!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think she needs to come back a bit in her back end. Not lots, just a tad.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

agree hind legs out a bit- then baite more up over her front-


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

The front of her toes should be directly under her pin bones. This bitch has nice finish and it is getting lost. Try to get her to push through her sternum. Some people pull back against the base of the tail to encourage the counter push through the chest. I'd also run my hands along her back and get her to drop her topline just a bit.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

And after you've got all that :doh: Keep her head up but tuck her nose down a tiny bit. Think of us taking a picture... shoulders back head up but chin tucked down as opposed to thrust out.

Not sure I did a very good job explaining that...


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I think that her front feet have to go back a tad but hind much more ! Right now the angle between her belly and tights is about 90 degrees and it is usually about 120 (if you look at the show photos). That move would definitely also help making her "romp" going somewhat down and make her top line better.

Try to hold her muzzle closed, even if you need to use your hand, and try to do with the head what NOLA suggested - something is just little bit not correct with her front/neck area and I do not know if that is a position or it is just her build :rolffleyes: 

Looking forward to see "new" stack : ))))))))


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay, still not perfect but is this better? I tried moving the toes under the pin bones and pushing forward with her tail....








Please ignore the groom, I am just letting all my little mess ups grow out and trying not to get clipper happy again.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Better, but.......

Her back legs still need to be farther back. The front of her back toes should be directly under the back point of her croup. Also, you are cranking her tail too far forward. It should be up at 12 o'clock.

Front and topline look better. Her head and neck still need to come up and back with her nose down just a bit.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Check out this thread and look at how Jenn is posing Onyx. She is using a lead to control his head position, but notice also how lightly she is handling his tail. You can use your hand to make sure the dog's tail is up, but then just use that fingertip to remind the dog to keep it up. If you push the tail too far forward, it just raises questions about what the dog's tail position really is. 

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/9526-i-am-proud-mom.html 

I *think* Carol's point about *pulling* on the tail was to engage the dog's oppositional reflexes and get her to stand over her front a little better instead of bracing and pulling back.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks cbrand and feralpudel. Yes, Onyx is a good example. She was actually on a hill when I did that, I know, dumb. But thanks for giving me more to work on. I don't know why it seems so much harder than stacking a pwd to me. the saga will continue until i get it perfecto....


----------

